# APR Spring Sale - April 7th to May 4th!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the most anticipated sale of the 2014 calendar year! 

It's spring and that means it's time to kick winter to the curb and begin enjoying the sun. APR would like to donate to the cause by offering outstanding savings and incentives on nearly our entire product line. 

*April 7th to May 4th*

*ECU Upgrades*

APR's ECU Upgrades are on sale offering deep discounts on our fully loaded options. 










*A fully loaded ECU typically includes your choice of 4 of the following programs:*


Stock Mode
APR Diesel Performance Mode (Diesel Models Only)
APR 91 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 93 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 100 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 104 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR Valet Mode

*Also includes are the following features:*


Fault Code Erase – Clears Fault Codes
Security Lockout – Prevents unauthorized access to APR EMCS programs and features
Anti-Theft – Password protects the vehicle from driving away!

_Some exceptions apply depending on ECU type. Please visit our individual product pages for more details!_

*APR Hardware Sale:*

APR's hardware is also on sale offering between 10-15% off of most hardware items in APR's catalog.


APR Carbonio Intake Systems are 10% off.
APR Exhaust Systems are 10% off
APR Stage III, III+, K04 Turbocharger Systems are 10% off
APR Intercooler and Coolant Systems are 10% off
APR Motorsport Hardware is 10% to 15% off

_Some exceptions may apply. Please visit our individual product pages for pricing details._

To find an APR dealer, please use our dealer locator tool. 

You may call an APR representative by dialing +1 (334) 502-5181.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation outside the USA, please contact a local APR Importerin your country. 

For up to date news, follow us on facebook!



Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

just about a week left!


----------

